# Question for the ladies



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Can I have your opinion on a scenerio. A 40 year old man who has never been married..... issues (as in I'd be concerned and cautious), No issues (meet these kind of guys all the time. <----<<<


----------



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

Looks like a pretty sneaky way to look for new dates to me. Let me know if it works.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Never thought of it that way Sarge. Unfortunately, I am not the 40 year old who has never been maried. I have been hitched for 20 years.....but will not see 21. Such is life? <----<<<


----------



## Liv4Huntin' (May 24, 2000)

JoeArcher: I lived out West for about three years ..... on a ranch way up in the mountains.

One of the 'natives', this really cool, laid back, quiet-talking, honest-to-goodness mountainman was a 'neighbor' and friend. He'd run a trap line, lay out trails for the F.S., etc. A direct quote from him went something like, 'I'd ride over the mountain on my horse, in belly-deep snows nearly 40 miles to get to the dentist down in the valley, for a bad tooth, or to go to the doctor with a bad appendix. I'd run trap lines in snow so deep all the bushes were covered. I'd hunt lions by myself, on foot. Always killed my own food. The hardest thing I ever did in all my life was to get married for the first time when I was 40 years old!" 

....... and I know he was talking about the adjustments he had to make...

This isn't really going anywhere, it's just that the 'single and 40' thing brought that back to me and I got a chuckle from it and I thought I'd share.

~ m ~


----------

